# There was a hamster on eBay



## Chinchilla (8 August 2019)

Title, really.

The important word in that sentence, though, is the 'was'.  Because I'm now Â£20 poorer, but - after a four hour round trip to East London -  one hamster richer. Reason for selling apparently was their six year old son wouldn't stop sitting on the cage(!)
Also, they thought she was male, but to be honest I'm not sure I care; rodents are awesome, regardless of gender.

Oh, and I named her Piccolo, because she's so small and didn't seem to have a name. 

(I will apologise for stained looking cage in some of the photos though - it is just cosmetic, an unfortunate downside of having a wooden one, but I wasn't going to keep her in the one she was in because it's far too small (and also if you look, there's a padlock which I don't have the key to on the door!!!!!) 
Pics aren't that great because she's a tiny and very fast microfluff in a fairly big cage lol.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (8 August 2019)

I've generally not been that keen on hamsters but I think I might have changed my mind. She's very cute!


----------



## cobgoblin (8 August 2019)

I thought ebay had banned the selling of live animals.


----------



## spacefaer (8 August 2019)

EBay has never allowed the sale of live animals - how did that one slip through the net? You're not even allowed to sell eggs - which technically aren't birds yet.


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2019)

I love the comparison of your cage vs. the one she was in. It's an absolute cruelty that places are still selling those tiny hamster/rabbit prisons. 

I would love a hamster again, but I don't have enough space to give it the life I would want right now. I had them for years and they are such lovely pets.


----------



## Chinchilla (8 August 2019)

Honestly I don't know how it slipped through, it was a pretty big surprise to see a hamster on there. Some do though get missed somehow though - a rescue I know of got a rat and a degu off there a few weeks ago. But then the ad was focusing on the cage, there was no info on the hamster and it hadn't been up very long (about 3 days).


----------



## milliepops (8 August 2019)

aww amazing. Well done you for giving Piccolo a nice home, where no one sits on their house


----------



## Leo Walker (8 August 2019)

spacefaer said:



			EBay has never allowed the sale of live animals - how did that one slip through the net? You're not even allowed to sell eggs - which technically aren't birds yet.
		
Click to expand...

You definitely can sell eggs, they have a specific section for them.


----------



## FinnBobs (8 August 2019)

Lovely Hamster!  I love her new name.


----------



## Archangel (8 August 2019)

She is gorgeous.  Well done for spotting her.


----------



## Rumtytum (8 August 2019)

Pretty girl! Sheâ€™s really lucky to have found a new home with you ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Shady (8 August 2019)

Gorgeous I love hamsters. What a lucky girl she is . I also agree that her new abode is lovely! x


----------



## scats (8 August 2019)

Gorgeous!  Is she a robo? I have 2 robos and I love them.


----------



## Chinchilla (8 August 2019)

scats said:



			Gorgeous!  Is she a robo? I have 2 robos and I love them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes ðŸ˜Š I've only had one before, several years ago now, but she actually reminds me of a mini chinchilla. So much energy! Used to be mad on hamsters though so really happy to have one around again ðŸ˜


----------



## Nici (8 August 2019)

Thatâ€™s a wonderful wooden cage for Piccolo! All the best to you two!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (8 August 2019)

She's so cute!! ðŸ˜


----------



## Meredith (8 August 2019)

I wonder if it escaped the ebay animal police because they thought she was a battery operated robo(t)ðŸ˜€


----------



## Mule (8 August 2019)

Chinchilla said:



			Title, really.

The important word in that sentence, though, is the 'was'.  Because I'm now Â£20 poorer, but - after a four hour round trip to East London -  one hamster richer. Reason for selling apparently was their six year old son wouldn't stop sitting on the cage(!)
Also, they thought she was male, but to be honest I'm not sure I care; rodents are awesome, regardless of gender.

Oh, and I named her Piccolo, because she's so small and didn't seem to have a name.

(I will apologise for stained looking cage in some of the photos though - it is just cosmetic, an unfortunate downside of having a wooden one, but I wasn't going to keep her in the one she was in because it's far too small (and also if you look, there's a padlock which I don't have the key to on the door!!!!!)
Pics aren't that great because she's a tiny and very fast microfluff in a fairly big cage lol.
View attachment 35225

Click to expand...

Ooh major cuteness ðŸ˜


----------



## texas (8 August 2019)

Cute!

As a result of this I've just had a look and spotted two guinea pigs (plymouth) and one rabbit (bedford) on eBay.


----------



## Chinchilla (8 August 2019)

texas said:



			Cute!

As a result of this I've just had a look and spotted two guinea pigs (plymouth) and one rabbit (bedford) on eBay.
		
Click to expand...

I'll forward them to some relevant rescues if you'll share/pm links? I didn't realise this was so common but I can't take on anything else right now. Will also email eBay.

ETA - never mind. Found them and have sent to rescue groups. Hope someone can help, it's a bit scary anyone could just "add to basket" a live animal .....


----------



## claret09 (8 August 2019)

she is lucky to have found you. well done


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			You definitely can sell eggs, they have a specific section for them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes for sure. A friend buys hatching eggs often. 
Poor little hamster! Glad she got a good home


----------



## LittleBlackMule (23 August 2019)

Iâ€™m amazed that got through, mind you I know someone who got a very nice border collie off ebay..


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2019)

LittleBlackMule said:



			Iâ€™m amazed that got through, mind you I know someone who got a very nice border collie off ebay..
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s so sad. Imagine eBaying your dog


----------



## LittleBlackMule (23 August 2019)

poiuytrewq said:



			Thatâ€™s so sad. Imagine eBaying your dog 

Click to expand...

It worked out well in this case, he was spoilt rotten to the end of his days with my friend.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2019)

LittleBlackMule said:



			It worked out well in this case, he was spoilt rotten to the end of his days with my friend.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s good! It could have gone so badly wrong though couldnâ€™t it. People are just unbelievable sometimes!


----------

